# EVCCON Autocross



## NuBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsBSz02uU2Y

Electric Speedster 356 taking the turn at EVCCON Autocross Sept 23 in Cape Girardeau, MO. More information on this car at http://krissmotors.blogspot.com


----------

